# What Time Do You R.I.P.



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

I think I'm a real vampire, minus the blood sucking. My sleep time is usually about 6:30am to 1:30pm. How many of you fellow *Night Stalkers* out there have a similar sleeping schedule's?


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Since I'm not working my schedule is alot like yours, only I usually get up around 10am... Rock on vampires!!!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

I am a vampire from a long way back.
Bad insomnia. There are nights when I am lucky to get to sleep before 3:00 am.
My father is part werewolf. He doesn't sleep during the full moon. Don't know why!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

I'm the complete opposite, early bird. Usually go to bed around 10-11pm and I'm up at 5:30am, even on the weekends I'm usually up by 8:00am.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

I am an early bird but hate the light this early ds is killing me.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Asleep between 12:00 and 1:00 AM, up at 6:00.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

Up at 4:30 AM, in bed by 11:00 PM.

Not by choice.
I work from 6:00 AM to 6:30 PM.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

up at 330am leave for work 445 start work at 6am till 6 pm then bed at 9 pm 
on my off days im usually up till mid then go to bed and up by 6am 
seems no matter what time i go to bed 6 hrs is all i get to sleep


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

And what about those sun rises, (in the voice of megan from the exorcist) _IT BURNS_


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I usually go to bed around 11:30-12 midnight. I get up at 7 a.m. for work. On the weekends I sometimes stay up until 1 a.m. and wake up around 8-8:30 a.m.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Early Bird here.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Early bird here too. We're usually in bed between 10-11:00 and up by 4:30-5:00. Even on weekends, when we can "sleep in" we're up by 6:00. Good thing about that though is that I can get all my housework done by 10:00 AM and the rest of the day is mine to PLAY!!!


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

So far the tally is:

Night Stalkers = 3

Day Walkers = 8


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Can I be both??? I don't like mornings...but work & kids force me up & atta by 7:30- 8:00.....but I LOVE staying up late after the little ones go to bed (stay up to 12-1am. I am however a 9+ hour sleep needer....so I sneak in a nap during the day (if I'm not out on appts) I have an in~home office & the banks don't know any better if I'm working or zzzzzzzzzz~ing....My husband gets a kick out of it, our Golden Retriever knows it's nap time for mom around 1 or 2 in the afternoon & gets up and bed and waits for me!!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That is just too funny Lag...Im lucky enough that my husband lets me sleep in until he has to go to work, which is usually at 9. On the weekends he loves me and lets me sleep in until i wake up. I tend to stay up to at least midnight, unless i get a wild hair up my butt then who knows how late. For soem reason i get a big burst of energy at around 10pm, then its up up up until i burn out and them im down for the count. If i dont stay up late enough, then im up all night anyway thinking. So id say im a night stalker. I can be pleasant in the mornings, but only to people im not related to.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

LOL LOL LOL
I am so much the same way Turtle....there are times I will actually go to bed around 11pm and wake up like at 3 or 4 am and get up and clean out the cars or something wierd like that. My hubby says I drink WAY TO MUCH diet coke in the evening.....and then look out!!! I may decide to re wallpaper the kitchen or something....but now, with my new tools and some foamboard....I'm off to the dungeon to work on my props....needless to say, the house is going to pot!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My usual schedule would be stay up til 3am and sleep past noon.

Now that I'm working, I'm in bed by midnight and up by 6-9am.

I'm one of those people that like 10 hours sleep, but I usually get less than that! LOL


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

In bed by 4am and up by 11am


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

I am up by 7am no matter when i go to bed. (unless i am hungover) but i am not a morning person. so like turtle i am nice to unrelated people but thats only because i'm usually at work by 8;30.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Go to bed at 1 or 2 am. Don't have to get up until 9 for work, unless the other secretary is on vacation. Love those flexible schedules!


----------

